
A Long List of Data Broker Sites and How to Opt-Out of Them (2018) - lwhsiao
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne9b3z/how-to-get-off-data-broker-and-people-search-sites-pipl-spokeo
======
d727363828
This is the sort of thing you use to try and illustrate the need for
additional privacy protections in a discussion. The sheer volume of names, and
the effort required to interact with each, is obviously too overwhelming to
reasonably expect a person to undertake. Surely, even if you're on the fence
because you're in the camp that thinks we should be able to decide for
ourselves whether or not to monetize our data, you can support legislation
that gives people with a real need for digital privacy a way out. Off the top
of my head I can imagine these services being used to assist in stalking an
ex, going after a child I lost custody over, get the new phone number of
someone I'm harassing, etc. Surely even laymen could at least understand
situations like these and be persuaded that /some/ amount of digital privacy
should be protected, maybe from there they could be made more open minded
towards the more abstract but no less important forms of digital privacy.

